# ....just when things seem as bad as they can get....



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, today my sister, my mom & me were in a wrack.... A guy hit us so hard he totalled his car... thankfully he walked away with just a sore arm...


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

OH MY GOSH!! Are y’all ok? Are you hurt?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

This is his car.....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> OH MY GOSH!! Are y’all ok? Are you hurt?


We are ok....I hit my knee really hard on the door when we spon around 3 times in a row...my mom and sister are okay as far as I know...Im still a bit off but I'll be okay. Other then a sore knee, hip & neck im okay except the inside of my stomach hurts a little here and there, I think i may have hit it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Glad to hear everyone is ok.


Yeah... Im just happy my mom and sister are okay and the guy who hit us.


----------



## GoosegirlAsh (Mar 24, 2021)

Glad you guys are ok!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

GoosegirlAsh said:


> Glad you guys are ok!


Yeah me too.... It was so scary..


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh man. So glad you are ok


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad you all are somewhat ok! I say that because by morning, you may be pretty stiff and sore. 
Please do not sign off on the accident for the insurance company until after you have been seen by a doctor.
I'm not saying "sue", just that sometimes serious injuries don't show up immediately due to the adrenaline etc. 
What a scary thing to have happen!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Thankful you are ok. Sorry you've had a rotten month.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Glad your all ok!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yikes..take things slow. My kids were in a wreck a few years ago, the seat belt damage alone took weeks to heal. So glad to hear everyone is o k....


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes! I was t-boned once and advised to fill out a form, I think it was a Personal Injury Protection Form. This was 20 years ago so it could be different now. 

I was very sore and shaken, went through PT and a couple months after the accident I got a call from the insurance company offering me thousands of dollars. I told them I was going to talk to my lawyer (my friend was a lawyer- just a stalling measure) and get back to them. I asked for more and got it. It was enough to do a lot of dental work and pay for some college.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How scary, glad you are ok.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s scary. I’m glad everyone was able to walk away from it. I agree that tomorrow you may all feel a bit worse. The shock and adrenaline can mask some injuries. Take it as easy as possible for the next few days.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh! So glad no one was seriously injured. Watch out for concussion symptoms. If you are feeling strange, nauseous, dizzy, don't blow it off. Concussions are nothing to mess with. Hope you and your family feel better soon!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Sorry I haven't been on here to reply but things have been really busy here lately. Everyone is doing better, my back....my back is KILLING me but other then that im great! It hurts so bad I can hardly lay on my back at night...but its a healing process I guess. Agian, thanks to everyone who replied to my post.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also kinda sad news about my mom's car......they totalled it!!!!!! Its sad but oh well.. Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I was just about to ask how you were doing, thanks for the update! I hope you feel better soon! If your back is just sore, a heating pad or a hot water bottle could help. 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get well soon.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about this. I remember being sore all over when a drunk totaled our car. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> I am sorry to hear about this. I remember being sore all over when a drunk totaled our car. Take care of yourself.


Oh no! That's terrible! And I will, thanks


----------

